# Lew did it & I love it! "PEACE!" :)



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Don Francisco "Lew" did it & I love it! "PEACE!" *

View attachment 22023
View attachment 10006
View attachment 10007

View attachment 22026
View attachment 10008
View attachment 22028

View attachment 22029
View attachment 22030
View attachment 22031


Freakin Awesome------ Lew spanked that shite out of me with an outstanding Bomb--I mean an outstanding BOMB---I don't know what I said or who started this but I am "Truly Humbled" by the thought of this being sent to me. My wife called me a told me a package came Priority and said the box was a big un. Usually when she says that I think HUMM OK---Then I call her on th way home from work as I always do and she tells me to call her when I get home and open the box---This was a first from her --Now that really got me thinking, who could this be, picking on little ole me---Well it was none other then Lew from Don Francisco Cigars.

The picture can do the rest of the talking for me as I can not tell you Lew how much you just made my day---Thank you brother---Now it's my turn and it is only fair---So look out bud!

peacE!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

what a fantastic hit! WTG man!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

great ht on a great BOTL


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great pick up Paul...


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

oh my god... i need to stop talking to lew... lmao


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

What a sweet freaking hit!!! And damn that culebra is a pretty big ring gauge, looks great!!!

Don't drink and smoke all of that in one night LOL


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW i am speachless Great hit!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

WoW that's one awesome hit


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> What a sweet freaking hit!!! And damn that culebra is a pretty big ring gauge, looks great!!!
> 
> Don't drink and smoke all of that in one night LOL


This is the first culebra I've received and your correct Frank this baby is around a 48 maybe--Wow!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

very nice!

i've never had a don francisco, but the rest of the sticks are freakin outstanding!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

baboruger said:


> great ht on a great BOTL


Thanks Brent, you also bud!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

that is freakin incredable - AWESOME hit Lew - Enjoy those smokes Paul and everything else!!!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Excellent hit, like I said before Paul it is all that clean living man!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That is a total A$$ Whoppin! WTG Lew, what a great BOTL whoppin another great BOTL

p.s.- Lew wrecked me too. Pic's coming a little later


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit there. Outstanding smokes.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, there's sum nice lookin' sticks there! wtg Lew!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is a freakin awesome hit!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

hey paul when you smoke one of the don franciscos please let me know how it is. i have a feeling i too will be seeing alot of them sometime soon... lmao

also is that a bottle of wine? i couldnt figure it out


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Da-da-da-damn!!!!!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Dear lord! How in the hell are you still alive after a hit like that???!?!?! Thats an AMAZING hit there mate!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Outstanding is an understatement. Nice job.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> hey paul when you smoke one of the don franciscos please let me know how it is. i have a feeling i too will be seeing alot of them sometime soon... lmao
> 
> also is that a bottle of wine? i couldnt figure it out


OOOOPS my bad---The Bottle is Rum (correct me if I'm wrong Lew) and the coffee smells delicious and the smokes all speak for themselves---One question Lew WTF did I do anyhow--Someone yanking my chain ???:roflmao:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

he was asking who the top dogs around here were...and seeing as you and smokin j have both been hit at roughly the same time.... id imagine you guys were listed


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> Excellent hit, like I said before Paul it is all that clean living man!


You started this didn't you Chubs---


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> he was asking who the top dogs around here were...and seeing as you and smokin j have both been hit at roughly the same time.... id imagine you guys were listed


Now that is an Honor to be put in the same arena as SJ--but I think he has me by a long shot---:mumbles:

I smoked a lancero about a week ago and what a nice smoke it is--Everything about this smoke was and is very good to say the least--very good indeed!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Good hit on ya Paul...and I must say..SWEET JAYSUS, and Lew wants to play freaking FETCH!!!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

awesome paul congrats on one hell of a bombing! also.

any interest in joining the GCBAC or possibly forming a....GCBAL? lmao


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

The is a over the top bomb!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dam thats a great bomb That dominicana cafe looks great


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yup, He smacked the shite out of you!!!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

You just happened to have an extensive Favorites & Wish list, I just complied. I also mentioned I was gonna single one of ya's out for a little extra and because of all your help via pm's it was you. :sorry:

The bottle is Rum - Brugal Rum, also known as Dominican Viagra! :arghhhh:
This was is extra aged, it says so in Spanish. A very excellent rum that is super smooth, should be drank straight, and can be favorably compared to Club Havana, which we all no is not allowed here.

The coffee is also 100% Dominican and is my every day brand.

Just do me one favor - Enjoy it all!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

a grand hit


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> You just happened to have an extensive Favorites & Wish list, I just complied. I also mentioned I was gonna single one of ya's out for a little extra and because of all your help via pm's it was you. :sorry:
> 
> The bottle is Rum - Brugal Rum, also known as Dominican Viagra! :arghhhh:
> This was is extra aged, it says so in Spanish. A very excellent rum that is super smooth, should be drank straight, and can be favorably compared to Club Havana, which we all no is not allowed here.
> ...


WOW what a hit... I like a guy that comes out FIRING!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> You just happened to have an extensive Favorites & Wish list, I just complied. I also mentioned I was gonna single one of ya's out for a little extra and because of all your help via pm's it was you. :sorry:
> 
> The bottle is Rum - Brugal Rum, also known as Dominican Viagra! :arghhhh:
> This was is extra aged, it says so in Spanish. A very excellent rum that is super smooth, should be drank straight, and can be favorably compared to Club Havana, which we all no is not allowed here.
> ...


Thanks Lew-Much respect Bud--I can't resist to put back what I've been given here as a member of this forum. I learned a long time ago "To get Respect you must Give respect".

The many brothers and sister's here I consider a part of my extended family. Family is very dear to me!

Thanks


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap! That's a good hit!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Paul it seems like everybody whoops your arse!! :lol:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

BTW The coffee and rum looks great


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow! That is a great hit!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

dominican rum _and_ dominican coffee.... :dribble: 
awesome stuff! - I brought some of that back from DR with me when I went last winter 
- looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

ngetal said:


> dominican rum _and_ dominican coffee.... :dribble:
> awesome stuff! - I brought some of that back from DR with me when I went last winter
> - looks tasty! enjoy....


Then why didn't you visit me there?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy Crap!!! Awesome hit!!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

smokem said:


> Da-da-da-damn!!!!!


what he said


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awesome hit. wtg


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Too sweet... That is an awesome bomb on a deserving brother.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Great hit on a great BOTL.

Congrats, Paul.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Man this is the coolest hit from Lew sofar!! I think you got yourself some votes from the brothers here on the board Paul!! 

Fantastic hit on a great BOTL, Lew!! I appreciat this a lot!! Keep up the good work!! 

Ps I love the look of that "small bread" Paul!! :biggrin:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

amateurke said:


> Man this is the coolest hit from Lew sofar!! I think you got yourself some votes from the brothers here on the board Paul!!
> 
> Fantastic hit on a great BOTL, Lew!! I appreciat this a lot!! Keep up the good work!!
> 
> Ps I love the look of that "small bread" Paul!! :biggrin:


Toni I think I sent you one of these in my last gift to you--Check them out--They are right up your alley as they are mine--PeacE!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

there was certainly one in!! :biggrin:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

smackdown


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> Then why didn't you visit me there?


as it happens, that was before I was interested in cigars - I only just started in the months following (March-ish and onwards)

if I'd known you were there, I would have loved to drop by for a visit - I was on the Juan Dolio area, if I remember correctly...

I think I kinda liked it in DR, and I'd consider going again


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow that is one incredible hit!!


----------

